# Tackle Used at Nationals



## Big Lou (Jul 29, 2001)

I have been asked what tackle I used last weekend, so I thought a post was in order. 
Reel-- Ultra Mag III (converted by Hector Hernandez) 
Line-- Tight Line from BPS
Rod-- Jeff Andrews (Lightning Bolt) 14' 8"

I used an Ultra Mag II for first 5 cast and switched to the III for the winning cast. 
The II was running just a bit slow, of course I did not realize that until after the change.
The reason I changed is no improvement in distance since first cast. I know the II has a lighter spool but the III is the same reel I set the record with 3 years ago. 
When you have confidence in your tackle, you 
are more apt to do well. 
If any one has a question don't hesitate to email me.


----------



## Led (Feb 1, 2001)

Lou,

Firstly "Congratulations", secondly that's an interesting rod "Jeff Andrews - Lightning Bolt" can you shed some light on this piece of equipment as I'm sure that not many people have heard of it.

What shock leader did you use ?

Led.


----------



## Billr (May 26, 2002)

hey lou. when you see hector say hi, and we'd like to see him back in action. he's missed as all good casters are.


----------



## Tres Irby (Dec 15, 2002)

You mean you wouldn't miss me if I quit Bill?


----------



## Billr (May 26, 2002)

trea. you would be missed. at every meet i look in your car and say, my workroom looks good.


----------



## bob (Jan 26, 2001)

Tres
Don't ask too many casters that question. ha ha
bob


----------



## big brother (May 15, 2002)

now bob, you know we want tres there as the crab cook on saturday night. ha ha charlie


----------



## Big Lou (Jul 29, 2001)

Don't know what to say about the rod except IT WORKS!! My scales aren't in grams so this weight may not be as accurate as you like . The JA weighs 1 lb 12 oz Zziplex full tournament 1lb 11 oz. Ja is 14' 8" FT is 14'
JA has 8 eyes and tip FT has 8 eyes and tip.
The JA has heavier eyes. The JA is a bit larger diameter.
JA 8 ft butt 7' 3" tip 7" over lap
FT 6 ft 11 inch butt 7' 5" tip 3 1/2 over lap
As for shock, I had been using Suffix but broke off and grabbed an old leader in bottom of box that already had a melted blob. Leader had been there for at least 3 years, I think it was Stren (clear leader material) in 60 lb test. 
So far I have been very pleased with the JA rod. It loads similar to fishing rods I have used for years, butt will bite you if you get into it too early. The recovery is very fast. 
JA has been making rods for several years and has a good reputation in Hawaii for catching big uluas. They are custom rods that take awhile to get but I think the wait is worth it.


----------



## Led (Feb 1, 2001)

Lou,

Thanks for taking the time to post a reply. I'll do a little research to if they are known on the web.

Good Health - Led.


----------



## Don B (Jul 28, 2001)

Led,

Here's a link (I hope) that has some info.

Don
http://floridasurffishing.com/cgi-bin/floridasurffishing/noteboards/gowgearchivestemp.cgi?read=58419


----------



## Guest (May 30, 2003)

Congratulations Big Lou...

and thankyou for sharing your tackle info with us who are trying to learn from great casters like yourself.


----------

